# ASUS RT-N56U - can't udpate firmware



## johnnyb58

So I've been fulling around with my ASUS RT-N56U router trying to make it more secure and noticed that there was and update to my 1.0.1.7f version.

According to the ASUS web site, there is supposed to be 7 updates, but the updates will not install and also seem to have a different series of numbers like: FW_RT_N56U_30043745656.

The upload error says the file image does not fit.  Is the ASUS web sit gone berserk or maybe a language barrier or something?  They choose it not me.

Does any one else have a RT-N56U and have you updated the firmware lately?


----------



## voyagerfan99

Wow that's an old firmware. The current version for the RT-N56U is 3.0.0.4.374_5656.

Are you sure you were going to the right site for the firmware?

http://support.asus.com/Download.aspx?SLanguage=en&m=RT-N56U&p=11&s=2

You should be able to download 3.0.0.4.374_5656. Then extract the firmware file from the archive. Then go into the firmware administrator settings and browse for the firmware file and click update.


----------



## johnnyb58

voyagerfan99 said:


> Wow that's an old firmware. The current version for the RT-N56U is 3.0.0.4.374_5656.
> 
> Are you sure you were going to the right site for the firmware?
> 
> http://support.asus.com/Download.aspx?SLanguage=en&m=RT-N56U&p=11&s=2
> 
> You should be able to download 3.0.0.4.374_5656. Then extract the firmware file from the archive. Then go into the firmware administrator settings and browse for the firmware file and click update.



I checked for the update within the router itself and that is where it sent me. That’s the same update I downloaded, but the router is saying it doesn’t fit.

I wonder if maybe I should try to find an older update 1st.


----------



## voyagerfan99

johnnyb58 said:


> I checked for the update within the router itself and that is where it sent me. That’s the same update I downloaded, but the router is saying it doesn’t fit.
> 
> I wonder if maybe I should try to find an older update 1st.



What is the exact error you're getting?


----------



## johnnyb58

voyagerfan99 said:


> What is the exact error you're getting?



"Firmware upgrade fail. It may result from incorrect image or error transmission. Please check the version of firmware and try again"

I just sent in a support request in to ASUS and will wait until I hear what they say. 
I'll post back with their reply as soon as I hear back from them.


----------



## johnb35

Download the update off their website, forgo using the update utility to download the update.  Once the update has been downloaded from the webpage, then use the update utility from the router to browse the update file and update that way.


----------



## johnnyb58

johnb35 said:


> Download the update off their website, forgo using the update utility to download the update.  Once the update has been downloaded from the webpage, then use the update utility from the router to browse the update file and update that way.



I believe thats what I did do. I downloaded the zip file and used the browse from inside the router to find it and tried to update. I even tried to unzip the file first, but it didn't like that. I also tried downloading the update from other sites just in case there is a problem at one of the download sites.


----------



## johnb35

I just upgraded my router with no issues. I have the same one.  What I did was downloaded from the website, unzipped it.  Went to the router configuration page and to the update section, selected the file and it updated.  You may want to unplug your router, wait a minute and then plug it back in.


----------



## johnnyb58

johnb35 said:


> I just upgraded my router with no issues. I have the same one.  What I did was downloaded from the website, unzipped it.  Went to the router configuration page and to the update section, selected the file and it updated.  You may want to unplug your router, wait a minute and then plug it back in.



I'm confused. 
Are you talking about this page?


----------



## johnb35

Yes, thats the page.  Mine looks different because I was on newer firmware.


----------



## johnnyb58

It just does not recognize anything other than a zip file and the zip file is not in the correct format I guess.


----------



## johnb35

The update can't be in zip format, you have to unzip it.  The file extension is .trx


----------



## johnnyb58

*That did it, Thanks*



johnb35 said:


> The update can't be in zip format, you have to unzip it.  The file extension is .trx



Ok Thanks john I finally got it updated.:good:
I see what I did wrong. I extracted the zipped file, but didn’t realize that it created a new folder with the same name and I was trying to update the folder. I didn’t realize it until I started looking for the ‘.trx’ file and found it in the new folder, so moved it out of the folder with the rest of the files and it worked.

I lost all my passwords and I hope I didn't lose the settings because I don't remember any of those.


----------



## johnnyb58

Bummer, I lost all my settings including my port forwarding and I can't find where to insert the IP address in this new version.

I guess I'm going to be spending another day trying to figure that out. Sometimes I just hate computers.


----------



## johnb35

I don't think you should have lost any of your settings but its possible.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Going from that old to that new a firmware version will reset the router.

Port forwarding is located under WAN>Virtual Server/Port Forwarding.


----------



## johnnyb58

I lost all my port forward settings. I’ve spent all this time trying to figure out what they are to add them back in, but they are not working. 

I’m going to have to wait until Tuesday to have the service tech reinstall them. They were for my home security Cameras and I just today bought another HD system to add to what I have already. I'm going to install the new system for now and have the tech guy add both systems.


----------



## Okedokey

You shouldve backed up your settings first.


----------



## johnnyb58

Okedokey said:


> You shouldve backed up your settings first.



Oh don't rub it in 
I could of swore that somewhere in the instructions it said everything would be preserved. 

Anyway I kind of remember saving the settings a while back for another reason and I'm searching for it now


----------



## Agent Smith

Okedokey said:


> You shouldve backed up your settings first.




That more than likely wouldn't work with new firmware. I know it doesn't for DD-WRT. You should have written down the port settings instead.


----------



## Geoff

Can you send a screenshot of your port forwarding settings?  I have port forwarding setup on my Asus router as well, and have no issues.  You set the port number, the IP of the device you want it forwarded to (in this case my NAS), and then the port number again.


----------



## Okedokey

Agent Smith said:


> That more than likely wouldn't work with new firmware. I know it doesn't for DD-WRT. You should have written down the port settings instead.



It does work I use it regularly


----------



## johnnyb58

Thanks everybody and the good news is that everything is now working with the firmware upgrade including the port forwarding.

I guess I needed to do a reboot or something.

Oh I still have not heard back from Asus Support. LOL


----------



## Okedokey

Back up your settings


----------



## johnnyb58

Okedokey said:


> Back up your settings



Oh yes, I have to do that right now thanks for reminding me :good:


----------



## Darkburrow

[SOLVED] I need to hijack this very old thread, but i've been doing the same thing as the previous guy, but i have also tried updating with the .trx like you should, it refuses to update no matter what i do, trust me i've done everything and so far all i can think of is my router is just broken from factory :/ I'm currently stuck on 3.0.0.4.374_979-gbc8961e since i bought my router and i haven't been able to update it since purchase.

Edit: Had to put router in rescue-mode and do a firmware-restoration with the latest firmware, finally.


----------



## Agent Smith

I have the RT N66U Dark Knight flashed with ASUS Merlin. So far I've never encountered such an issue.


----------

